# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Kyle's 15-25# For Stage Progress

## Kyle1337

Anyway, I've done so many random cycles and until I started piecing information together from GH (on this board) and after a few books to educate me and countless hours of research I still have absolutely no fucking idea what the fuck. So anyway.... 

I'm about 192 on stage, 6'1" (estimating on weight). My classic physique class can be up to 220. Now it's not all about size, but ok who am I kidding how the fuck would I win being 30 pounds under max weight? Yea, been to enough shows to realize, you need to be big.

I've never competed and absolutely will not do so until I can bring my absolute best. I don't care what others bring, there is always someone better. What I am going to bring will be in my mind the best that I can physically do at that time, but only the time that is right. 

I want to work a mixture of "dry" gains and "wet" gains into my cycle. (wow do I hate those terms). My cycle is going to be split into phases, since this seems to work best with the bodies adaptation to anything you out into it. I am very lean right now, about 8% bf and I am going to jump up 500 calories from where I am now. 

My diet is oatmeal, blueberries, eggs, chicken, turkey, beef, rice, potatoes, nuts (you know what I'm talking about Obs). That's it. I don't fuck with protein powder anymore. Whole food. Real food. I don't believe in the IIFYM. I did that forever, it gave me digestion issues. It doesn't work for me.

Training is intense. I ache, sometimes bleed, nearly blackout, grunt, burn. I workout. This is the most important piece of the puzzle. I don't fuck off when it comes to a lift. I am so focused on my lifts I don't give a fuck what happens around me. My mind to muscle is intense, I literally think of nothing but that muscle contracting and stretching, every rep, every set, staring into the deepest of deep of my muscle. 

Anyway, my cycle info is going to be the one thing I need structure with. Keep in mind I am stubborn, but very open to real criticism. I am not your average builder. I don't have genetics to be pro, but I don't give a fuck if I have to do what they do to their bodies to get me the look I WANT. I of course won't be them, but I am not afraid to give it my best. I will probably edit and clean this up since it's on my phone, but bear with me. 

*1-10 weeks (goal is to start off with minimal water retention)* 

900mg EQ400mg Cyp600mg Mast E20-40mg/day Dbol 1-5 week

*Growth Factors/Ancillary*

3iu HGH post workout10iu insulin upon waking10iu insulin post workout12.5mg Mk677 at night500mg Insulin Secretagogue /dayT4 75mcg /day10mg Nolvadex /day


*Weeks 11-20 more emphasis on water/estrogen retention -* 

500mg Cyp600mg Tren E600mg EQ500mg Deca50mg Adrol weeks 11-1520mg Dbol weeks 14-1840mcg Clen weeks 11-15


*Growth Factors/Ancillary*

3iu HGH post workout10 iu insulin upon waking5 iu insulin pre workout15-20iu post workout25-50mg /day mk677500mg Insulin Secretagogue /dayT4 75mcg /day20mg Nolvadex /day

*Weeks 21-30 Final phase* Then roll into TRT for 8 weeks before my cut.

250mg Cyp800mg Primo400mg NPP25mg Var Weeks 31-3750mg Winny Weeks 23-27


*Growth Factors/Ancillary*

3iu HGH post workout10 iu insulin upon waking5 iu insulin pre workout10 iu insulin post workout25-50mg /day mk677500mg Insulin Secretagogue /dayT4 75mcg /day20mg Nolvadex /day

Thoughts?

----------


## Obs

That looks well thought out.
I think you will kick ass.

----------


## Obs

Attachment 177122

----------


## Kyle1337

> That looks well thought out.
> I think you will kick ass.


I've spent my fair share piling info. We'll see. Not much info around for secretagogue, but the little I've pieced is it is a small percentage of help if nutrient timing is done correctly. 

Training is split 6 days a week, basically push/pull/legs repeat. Saturday is my off day.

----------


## Kyle1337

Macros starting soon (cycle has started) Probably next week when I meal prep sunday. 

425c, 85f, 220p. Jumps me up about 400 calories from my cut. Don't wanna start off so harsh and instantly gain water and fat. Going to let my metabolism ramp up with the new drugs.

----------


## Kyle1337

Started MK-677 last night. Took one this morning too just to kinda get them into the blood stream... Boy was I exhausted today. Usually the MK-677 hits after a few days, not next day haha. Shit's good. 

Blood sugars are only 99 mg/dl in the morning - going to come up soon. I did start the insulin secretagogue too. Never used it, but serving is 3 caps/2x a day. I started with just 1 cap with my 2nd meal and 2 caps with my 3rd meal. I felt some strange feeling in what I believe the pancreas (given location on body pain and googling it) I guess that shit is doing something (or placebo) I dunno.

5 iu novalog R post workout with 75g carbs too. After few days i'll start 5iu in am, then few more roll into 10 and 10 plus full serving of the GDA.

Dbol will start tomorrow 20mg pre workout.

Last night started the EQ/Mast

----------


## Obs

Stay after it man.
You guys are making me want mk677.
Never tried it

----------


## Kyle1337

GH got me hooked on it. Really helps with slin since one of it's effects is increased blood glucose. Should bump me up at least 15 mg/dl in the am. Last time I ran this stuff, I was basically considered diabetic LOL. Which, is really what we want since if we're injecting extra slin we need extra glucose to match it. PM if you want the link for it - Seems alot of it is crap, but this place has legit shit - same place I bought the GDA.

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Stay after it man.
> You guys are making me want mk677.
> Never tried it


I think you've mentioned having to choke down food before. It does help quite a bit increasing appetit (from what I hear). Doesn't sound like a bad idea to me

----------


## Kyle1337

206.9# this morning. Started 12 days ago at 200#. Had a decent get away with food out the ass to kick start my fall gains over labor day weekend... Holding some water I'm sure. Pumps gave been sick though.

I'm taking 5iu slin in the am before meal 1 and then 2 pills of the slin secret (serving is 3) before meal 2 and meal 3. Meal. 4 I take nothing. Meal. 5 is post workout and I take 5 iu slin and final meal nothing.

Soon I'll be on full serving 3 pills 2x a day for meal 2 and 3. Just letting my body slowly roll into the supps. Was feeling tired that day I took Mk677 in the am, but I moved it to night only. Feeling much better right now doing that.

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 15 208#. 

going up faster than I wanted (such is life)

Up to 3 pills 2x a day of 500mg insulin secretagogue - I take them on meal 2 and 3. 

Mk-677 going well, only on 12.5mg/day to minimal water

Upped Dbol to 40mg today.

Pumps have been sick recently too. Feeling damn good.

Blood sugar check tomorrow to see where I am. Started 99 mg/dl should be probs 104ish and climbing to 110 soon enough.

----------


## Kyle1337

Still going strong. You'd think for as intricate as this cycle is I'd have more people commenting, also for reasons why I am doing it. Too small for stage need that weight (fuck being tall)

----------


## Obs

> Still going strong. You'd think for as intricate as this cycle is I'd have more people commenting, also for reasons why I am doing it. Too small for stage need that weight (fuck being tall)


Yeah I would think more would be following too. 
I have noticed the number one factor in response to a thread is the title. 

Vauge and scandalous gets business. 
We are like a bunch of gossiping women looking for drama in titles. 

You can rename the title if you contact admin.

Something like:

***SHIT on BICHESS***

I saw a thread about "carpet bombing" today and was certain I was getting a porn link. 
Nope...

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Started MK-677 last night. Took one this morning too just to kinda get them into the blood stream... Boy was I exhausted today. Usually the MK-677 hits after a few days, not next day haha. Shit's good. 
> 
> Blood sugars are only 99 mg/dl in the morning - going to come up soon. I did start the insulin secretagogue too. Never used it, but serving is 3 caps/2x a day. I started with just 1 cap with my 2nd meal and 2 caps with my 3rd meal. I felt some strange feeling in what I believe the pancreas (given location on body pain and googling it) I guess that shit is doing something (or placebo) I dunno.
> 
> 5 iu novalog R post workout with 75g carbs too. After few days i'll start 5iu in am, then few more roll into 10 and 10 plus full serving of the GDA.
> 
> Dbol will start tomorrow 20mg pre workout.
> 
> Last night started the EQ/Mast


The first night I took MK677 I woke up in the middle of the night and started eating everything. Then I woke up about 2 hours later for work and ate more. It can definitely spur your appetite. I’ve also had a wicked back pump for a couple days that I have to assume is from that.

----------


## Kyle1337

> Yeah I would think more would be following too. 
> I have noticed the number one factor in response to a thread is the title. 
> 
> Vauge and scandalous gets business. 
> We are like a bunch of gossiping women looking for drama in titles. 
> 
> You can rename the title if you contact admin.
> 
> Something like:
> ...


Hmm.. I'm thinking maybe "BETTER GAINS ON AI" or "GAINED 100 POUNDS IN A WEEK - PROOF" Or we could just do "PUMPKIN SPICE BASIC GEAR CYCLE"

----------


## Kyle1337

> The first night I took MK677 I woke up in the middle of the night and started eating everything. Then I woke up about 2 hours later for work and ate more. It can definitely spur your appetite. I’ve also had a wicked back pump for a couple days that I have to assume is from that.



Hah, that's some shit! I love it. Except it's making me sleep until 1 hour before my alarm instead of 3 hours. Wait what?? Oh right - it's because if I wake up at any given time (which is rare because I literally hit pillow and DEAD - even on tren bitches) I have to piss. I hate going piss 1 hour before alarm because I fall deep sleep and am even more fucking tired.

----------


## Obs

> Hmm.. I'm thinking maybe "BETTER GAINS ON AI" or "GAINED 100 POUNDS IN A WEEK - PROOF" Or we could just do "PUMPKIN SPICE BASIC GEAR CYCLE"


Val will soon be offering limited edition pumpkin seed oil base test E. 

I shit you not. 
Testing will be over soon and I am pleased to be a crash dummy on this one. 

This has never been done before.
The benefits to cholesterol through oral administration are documented. 

To my knowledge there has been no injectable studies. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/9299202/

You won't believe how dark it is. 
Limited edition for haloween. 

I will be doing a write up on the experience.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Val will soon be offering limited edition pumpkin seed oil base test E. 
> 
> I shit you not. 
> Testing will be over soon and I am pleased to be a crash dummy on this one. 
> 
> This has never been done before.
> The benefits to cholesterol through oral administration are documented. 
> 
> To my knowledge there has been no injectable studies. 
> ...



If he starts making pumpkin spice steroids , and other season shit I’m going back to getting my shit from the pharmacy  :0hammer:

----------


## Obs

> If he starts making pumpkin spice steroids , and other season shit I’m going back to getting my shit from the pharmacy


Lmao he did it as a novelty but it is just too cool.

----------


## Obs

What you all think about peppermint oil for christmas?

Lol that shit would burn!

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> What you all think about peppermint oil for christmas?
> 
> Lol that shit would burn!


I feel like Tren cough won’t be the worst thing that happens when you knick a vein. Your lungs are going to feel like you just smoked a carton of menthols.

----------


## Kyle1337

> I feel like Tren cough won’t be the worst thing that happens when you knick a vein. Your lungs are going to feel like you just smoked a carton of menthols.


Lmao I can't wait! Peppermint pumps!! Hopefully it masks the tren formaldehyde stench when sweating. That shit is God awful.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Lmao I can't wait! Peppermint pumps!! Hopefully it masks the tren formaldehyde stench when sweating. That shit is God awful.


double check your calorie intake. you may need to increase. with your workload for work, plus training, plus the tren raising your TDEE, you may accidentally be finding yourself in a deficit on some days (or at certain times of the day) .. that smell often times comes from the body breaking down excessive amounts of proteins (much more common during a cut then a bulk)

----------


## Obs

> double check your calorie intake. you may need to increase. with your workload for work, plus training, plus the tren raising your TDEE, you may accidentally be finding yourself in a deficit on some days (or at certain times of the day) .. that smell often times comes from the body breaking down excessive amounts of proteins (much more common during a cut then a bulk)


I am proof this is true.

Thank you gh

----------


## Kyle1337

> double check your calorie intake. you may need to increase. with your workload for work, plus training, plus the tren raising your TDEE, you may accidentally be finding yourself in a deficit on some days (or at certain times of the day) .. that smell often times comes from the body breaking down excessive amounts of proteins (much more common during a cut then a bulk)


I've never actually used tren to bulk really. I usually stick to the Deca 's. This will be my first attempt with it. Appreciate to feedback - I'll be sure to pay attention to that.

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 23 - 213.2#. I ate too many pumpkin spice shit this weekend. I am such a basic white girl my god... Gonna start injecting pumpkin spice with my insulin . Pumps are getting sicker due to the carbs. I am starting to fill out my XL T-shirts again (jk they are smedium you fuckers) but really... feeling good.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Day 23 - 213.2#. I ate too many pumpkin spice shit this weekend. I am such a basic white girl my god... Gonna start injecting pumpkin spice with my insulin. Pumps are getting sicker due to the carbs. I am starting to fill out my XL T-shirts again (jk they are smedium you fuckers) but really... feeling good.


Talk to OBS. His happy ass is banging pumpkin test (It’s a real thing) by the gram

----------


## Obs

> Day 23 - 213.2#. I ate too many pumpkin spice shit this weekend. I am such a basic white girl my god... Gonna start injecting pumpkin spice with my insulin. Pumps are getting sicker due to the carbs. I am starting to fill out my XL T-shirts again (jk they are smedium you fuckers) but really... feeling good.


Lol! That some funny shit!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 32 - 211.2# 

Lol no idea what happened. Day 31 I was 216.4#. Diet was on point, probably didn't consume enough water, weather changes, etc... Not concerned. 

Feeling fat and sassy though. Woo... Only 8 more months haha.

EQ and Mk677 full work - I literally am full all day yet I am HUNGRY hah. Love it. Haven't ever experienced this. This is only my 3rd time running EQ and clearly my previous EQ was FAKE. Val coming through with legit shit finally going to make some progress.

Excited for these next few months.

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 39 - 216.1# 

Back on track. Feeling full, feeling thick. Holding alot of water but not overly watery... Once dbol stops soon here I should dry up a little I would guess... I did up my Dbol to 50mg a day 5 days ago. Will end dbol this saturday.

----------


## Obs

> Day 39 - 216.1# 
> 
> Back on track. Feeling full, feeling thick. Holding alot of water but not overly watery... Once dbol stops soon here I should dry up a little I would guess... I did up my Dbol to 50mg a day 5 days ago. Will end dbol this saturday.


KEEP KILLING

always watching

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 47 - 218.1# 

I fucked up the weekend. Had a good friend visit and I ate too many cheesecake - lol. I was so good in prep and now I am slipping damnit. Freaking dessert season this time of the year - blah!

Stopped d-bol 2 days ago. Pumps have been good though. Making some progress. Just hammering away day after day.

Can't wait to get back onto tren again. I am going to do some tren base as preworkout as well when that phase comes. I'm excited as shit for it!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 56 - 218.4#

Not much to report. Photo to show some progress. 

On the left - #198 and on the right was this morning at 218.4. Both upon waking. Definitely not going to stay lean when trying to hit #250 pounds /shrug

Thoughts? Pull back on some food to minimize fat gain? Wait for tren to do it's magic? Fuck it?

----------


## Obs

> Day 56 - 218.4#
> 
> Not much to report. Photo to show some progress. 
> 
> On the left - #198 and on the right was this morning at 218.4. Both upon waking. Definitely not going to stay lean when trying to hit #250 pounds /shrug
> 
> Thoughts? Pull back on some food to minimize fat gain? Wait for tren to do it's magic? Fuck it?


Ephedrine

----------


## GearHeaded

cover up and say good bye to your abs this winter . its that simple .. being self conscience about it will only hold you back

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Day 56 - 218.4#
> 
> Not much to report. Photo to show some progress. 
> 
> On the left - #198 and on the right was this morning at 218.4. Both upon waking. Definitely not going to stay lean when trying to hit #250 pounds /shrug
> 
> Thoughts? Pull back on some food to minimize fat gain? Wait for tren to do it's magic? Fuck it?

----------


## Kyle1337

Thanks guys.

Yea, keep going, I am not worried. As long as I keep my arm definition (good arm genetics LOL) I will be ok. Just tear down my mirrors at home for winter.

Anyway - post this in diet section too. Looking for some small guidance on diet to help me out. Open to critique.

M1:
4 Whole Eggs
3 Egg Whites
1/4c Dry Oatmeal
1/2c blueberries
1/2 Bagel

M2:
7oz Chicken breast
10oz red Potato
1oz Cashews

M3:
6oz ground beef 90/10
1/2c dry jasimine rice
5oz greek Yogurt

M4: Preworkout meal
6oz Ground turkey 93/7
1/2c Dry Jasimine rice

Intra workout:
50g fast digesting carbs

M5: Post workout
7oz Chicken Breast
12oz Red Potato
1oz Cashews

M6:
1 Bagel
2tbsp PB

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 65 - 220.4#

Adjusted the diet this week - added about 400 calories - lots in micro nutrients too. I was missing those.

Cycle changes soon. I am expecting to gain 20 from this next phase.... Lets fucking WORK!!!!!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 71 - 221.2

The time has come. Phase 2. TREN BABY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSSSSS

Oh and deca , my fat fucking joints can stop aching at any time now thx

More bloods coming shortly too - checking estrogen so I can capitalize the androgen load.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

I’m tuned in. Looking good Kyle, keep killing it

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 81 - 228.5#

Day 60 I dropped the insulin secretagouge - not sure it was doing anything especially since I was running slin along side it. can't really say good or bad there.

Day 72 I started Phase 2. I made several changes this phase... 

Weeks 11-20 more emphasis on water/estrogen retention -

500mg Cyp
600mg Tren E
600mg EQ (dropped to 300mg - added in 200mg Mast E)
500mg Deca 
50mg Adrol weeks 11-15
20mg Dbol weeks 14-18 (dropped - using winny instead at 25mg/day)
40mcg Clen weeks 11-15



Growth Factors/Ancillary

3iu HGH post workout (upped to 4 IU - 2iu Am 2IU pm)
10 iu insulin upon waking
5 iu insulin pre workout
15-20iu post workout (still on 10iu rn)
25-50mg /day mk677 (25mg right now)
500mg Insulin Secretagogue /day (dropped)
T4 75mcg /day (dropped to 50mg)
20mg Nolvadex /day (dropped to 10mg)

Bloods came back other day. Estrogen is about 8x normal amount - might be high, but the tren should work great with it being over 230 pg/nl (or whatever measurement)

SHBG is about 3 (very low) not sure how great that is... 

Food is coming along - about 4200 calories still. Just grinding away.

Worst part about this entire thing is my hand numbness/tingles... It's ruining my sleep. I always sleep like a baby, but now my hands are completely fucking numb I wake up 15x a night getting them to come back alive.

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 100 - 223.5#

I dropped some weight... I stopped all HGH and Mk677 13 days ago due to my hands being completely numb. They are holding so much water, so puffy, I feel like they look like I am 450#. They effect everything I do. It's painful to use a fork, brush my teeth, wipe my ass, breathe, ???. I can't sleep. I cant even lift weights without my hands shooting pains up my arms and sometimes my grip failing.

I don't know how these people can stand this shit. I was hardly on HGH at all compared to these damn pros. How the fuck anyone can handle this uncomfortableness is beyond me.

I've been on basically 2 IU for 6 months and I upped it to 3 IU for 1 month and now 4-5IU a day for about 3 weeks. They started to get a little numb which is fine, then with the increase of Mk677 on top of the 4-5IU it was OVER. Hands still hurt like a bitch even after almost 2 weeks. 

This sucks, it haults progress drastically. I am now on 2 gallons of water a day and diuretics to flush this bull shit water out so I can regain feeling in my hands.

Don't have much else to report, huge set back and this pisses me off.

----------


## Obs

> Day 100 - 223.5#
> 
> I dropped some weight... I stopped all HGH and Mk677 13 days ago due to my hands being completely numb. They are holding so much water, so puffy, I feel like they look like I am 450#. They effect everything I do. It's painful to use a fork, brush my teeth, wipe my ass, breathe, ???. I can't sleep. I cant even lift weights without my hands shooting pains up my arms and sometimes my grip failing.
> 
> I don't know how these people can stand this shit. I was hardly on HGH at all compared to these damn pros. How the fuck anyone can handle this uncomfortableness is beyond me.
> 
> I've been on basically 2 IU for 6 months and I upped it to 3 IU for 1 month and now 4-5IU a day for about 3 weeks. They started to get a little numb which is fine, then with the increase of Mk677 on top of the 4-5IU it was OVER. Hands still hurt like a bitch even after almost 2 weeks. 
> 
> This sucks, it haults progress drastically. I am now on 2 gallons of water a day and diuretics to flush this bull shit water out so I can regain feeling in my hands.
> ...


I know shit about muscle soreness most never will. 
I can literally adjust my diet to it. 
You are most likely repairing shit thst has been in oartial recovery for years but you need more sleep. 

Take sleep aids and dont quit. 
I put up with zero deep sleep for weeks and no good sleep for months before I settled in. 

You are in a good place. 
Pain comes with benefits.

----------


## Obs

Wait wait wait...

Up the dosage over 4iu. 

You are possibly suppressing natural hgh with a dosage lower than natural. 
That would cause a lack of healing, boss.

----------


## Kyle1337

> I know shit about muscle soreness most never will. 
> I can literally adjust my diet to it. 
> You are most likely repairing shit thst has been in oartial recovery for years but you need more sleep. 
> 
> Take sleep aids and dont quit. 
> I put up with zero deep sleep for weeks and no good sleep for months before I settled in. 
> 
> You are in a good place. 
> Pain comes with benefits.


Its not so much the sleep. That's last on my list. It's literally everything else. It's hard to understand unless you experience it(everyone is different too) I can deal with alot but this is annoyance. Ask Charger about how long it took him to button a shirt lol. 

Once it passes I'll be back on it with diet. Hgh is non suppressive and it just aids into the help of natty hgh. Similar to insulin .

Also wish we had more input beside me and you Obs lol. It's like our own little PM

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 109 - 229.5#

Bumped Anadrol to 100mg/day and my tren base arrived. Started 100mg anadrol 4 days ago (bumped from 50mg) and Tren base at 250mcg right now. 

Hgh will resume tomorrow morning 2iu. And tonight Mk677 is back on the plan at 12.5mg.

Feeling pretty down on myself. Hate the way I look but oh well.

----------


## Charlie67

Stay with it brother. I'm old, but I recently came off a cycle where the water retention was the WORST. Super thick ankles and wrists, fat fingers, and my nipples were supper puffy, huffing and puffing walking up stairs... but I was strong as hell at the gym, and other then feeling tight through my joints from the water, I recovered great, and my pumps were awesome. But I was really uncomfortable when sitting around its was weird, like you said, hard to describe if you haven't been through it but its almost like feeling claustrophobic. I could breath ok, but I sort of feel like I couldnt. and the Trensomnia hit me BIG time. Im was sleeping maybe 3-4 hours a night but it was broken up into a few blocks of time. My workouts were great, but I was vividly alert at night I was walking the dog at like 3AM just to calm down. The visual effects of water retention (fat face, jiggle belly, and couldnt sleep) sucked but my chest and arms looked great in a tshirt  :Smilie: 

Don't feel down on yourself, I think Gearheaded posted earlier about letting some of the "I need abs" go. 
I wrote this post like a million years ago, lol: https://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...ou-its-me.html

Based on what I've seen from you, you already know its part of the process, and you already know what you're doing and why. Try not to be too hard on yourself, its seems to me that you're doing better than most.

Best of luck,
C-

----------


## charger69

> Day 109 - 229.5#
> 
> Bumped Anadrol to 100mg/day and my tren base arrived. Started 100mg anadrol 4 days ago (bumped from 50mg) and Tren base at 250mcg right now. 
> 
> Hgh will resume tomorrow morning 2iu. And tonight Mk677 is back on the plan at 12.5mg.
> 
> Feeling pretty down on myself. Hate the way I look but oh well.


Hey man. I just take having the tingley feeling in my fingertips as a way of life now. It bothered the fuck out of me for the longest time until I accepted it. 
Yea, I have a belly, which I hate, but I can tighten it pretty good and still see the muscle separation. Somewhat.
You cant always look like you are going on stage if you want to get bigger. I am on my way back up in weight but I know its temporary. You just need to make sure that you do some cardio so your heart keeps up with the weight. It sucks being out of breathe to tie your shoes. LOL
This is where the depth of the ab muscles play a part. 
Get back on the horse- you are on your way to being huge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Day 109 - 229.5#
> 
> Bumped Anadrol to 100mg/day and my tren base arrived. Started 100mg anadrol 4 days ago (bumped from 50mg) and Tren base at 250mcg right now. 
> 
> Hgh will resume tomorrow morning 2iu. And tonight Mk677 is back on the plan at 12.5mg.
> 
> Feeling pretty down on myself. Hate the way I look but oh well.


No reason to be down. 
You are progressing!

----------


## charger69

> No reason to be down. 
> You are progressing!


Said the tweeker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Said the tweeker!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Suck it charger

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 126 #238.0

About a week ago I ran into some issues with blood sugars. I was so bloated as well, and I kept having some episodes of either hyper or hypo glycm.

I was about 110-112 blood glucose in the morning upon waking. Typically, I am ok with these numbers, but not if I have been off HGH for 40 days. My glucose should not be that high. I also came off Mk677 for 25 days and did go back on for the previous 2 weeks, however at a low dose of 12.5mg

Needless to say, I had to do something. I pulled about 100g carbs from my diet, dropping me to roughly 400g. I also ran out of tren , but it was time to come off soon anyway so no worries.

With coming off Tren I changed my cycle a little, I was able to lower Masteron down and raise my T. Now I am aiming for 750mg test, 500mg deca , and 200mg Mast a week. I stopped Anadrol at 100mg yesterday. 

I have been on Oral Tren at 500mcg for 3 weeks, and it's pretty damn great. I only use this preworkout for now, and will stop as the new year rolls around. 

I should be able to run the T, Deca, and Mast for another 6 weeks. After these 6 weeks I will drop to 200mg Test and 400mg Primo with 10mg var for about 16 weeks. This will let me cruise and recover into my cut which will occur in the spring.

Once I stop the Oral tren I will be back on the Mk677 at 12.5mg. I will probably ride this Mk677 train right up until I cut. I want to put HGH back in, but my hands are about the limit of numbess that I am ok with right now, even on zero mk677 and hgh. Must just be the 30 pounds of extra water I am holding compared to when I am lean.

Also, just wanted to say thanks for the supportive words. This journey has and never will be easy. I like cutting, it's so simple (to me) and I feel SO much better than bulking. Obviously look better too, but what can ya do at this point. Next year we try lean bulk. Life is all about trial and error right? So why not.  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

> Day 126 #238.0
> 
> About a week ago I ran into some issues with blood sugars. I was so bloated as well, and I kept having some episodes of either hyper or hypo glycm.
> 
> I was about 110-112 blood glucose in the morning upon waking. Typically, I am ok with these numbers, but not if I have been off HGH for 40 days. My glucose should not be that high. I also came off Mk677 for 25 days and did go back on for the previous 2 weeks, however at a low dose of 12.5mg
> 
> Needless to say, I had to do something. I pulled about 100g carbs from my diet, dropping me to roughly 400g. I also ran out of tren , but it was time to come off soon anyway so no worries.
> 
> With coming off Tren I changed my cycle a little, I was able to lower Masteron down and raise my T. Now I am aiming for 750mg test, 500mg deca , and 200mg Mast a week. I stopped Anadrol at 100mg yesterday. 
> ...


Goddam man great job!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 134 #229

Holidays have been rough. However, not too bad. I was able to drop some weight and pull back carbs to reset my body. Sugars are coming down slowly and I am getting some pumps again. Few more weeks of this - Hoping to maintain about 220-225# during the next few weeks. 

I also have lost all my sex drive recently, the only thing I could think of was just too much estrogen/prolactin. It's very difficult for me to tell if I have gyno, since I have always had gyno at a young age it permanently left me lumps. Not really concerned with Gyno since I live with it anyway in a small form... However I started taking an AI (3mg this week alone) and all my sex drive is back. Probably best I drop the estrogen sub 100 pg anyway, since I am not running tren anymore.

Pic from this morning -

----------


## Obs

> Day 134 #229
> 
> Holidays have been rough. However, not too bad. I was able to drop some weight and pull back carbs to reset my body. Sugars are coming down slowly and I am getting some pumps again. Few more weeks of this - Hoping to maintain about 220-225# during the next few weeks. 
> 
> I also have lost all my sex drive recently, the only thing I could think of was just too much estrogen/prolactin. It's very difficult for me to tell if I have gyno, since I have always had gyno at a young age it permanently left me lumps. Not really concerned with Gyno since I live with it anyway in a small form... However I started taking an AI (3mg this week alone) and all my sex drive is back. Probably best I drop the estrogen sub 100 pg anyway, since I am not running tren anymore.
> 
> Pic from this morning -


Looking great man!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 148 #226

Coming down still, but that should stop. HGH back at 2IU again - it's been about 2 weeks. Going to up to 3IU again soon - hands are completely numb free (thank god). Although I am ok with some numbness, so time to up the HGH.

Lost alot of bloat and water. About 3 inches around my stomach have subsided. My pumps have been coming back and I am feeling much more nimble. I don't run out of breathe just tying the old shoes. Thank god for slip ons?? 

Anyway - Next week starts 300mg primo, 200mg test, and 150mg deca with 10mg var. Going to run this into my cut. (April, maybe sooner)

Unfortunately, I had to end my bulk about 1.5 months early. Body just did not appreciate what I was doing to it. That's ok, we tried. There is always more time. I do believe though next time I am just going to maintain 10-11% BF rather than 16-17%. I think mentally, and physically this will be better for my body.

I shouldn't encounter issues of extreme numbness and bloat, alongside the mental fuckery. 

Time to recomp my body and heal before I throw some more nasty drugs on my cut (looking at you tren , you sob)

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Day 148 #226
> 
> Coming down still, but that should stop. HGH back at 2IU again - it's been about 2 weeks. Going to up to 3IU again soon - hands are completely numb free (thank god). Although I am ok with some numbness, so time to up the HGH.
> 
> Lost alot of bloat and water. About 3 inches around my stomach have subsided. My pumps have been coming back and I am feeling much more nimble. I don't run out of breathe just tying the old shoes. Thank god for slip ons?? 
> 
> Anyway - Next week starts 300mg primo, 200mg test, and 150mg deca with 10mg var. Going to run this into my cut. (April, maybe sooner)
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to end my bulk about 1.5 months early. Body just did not appreciate what I was doing to it. That's ok, we tried. There is always more time. I do believe though next time I am just going to maintain 10-11% BF rather than 16-17%. I think mentally, and physically this will be better for my body.
> ...



Looking at your pics, you look fantastic all the way through. Its interesting, I suffer from hand finger tingling and its brutal. Only take Ipramorelin CJC now and even that makes me crazy through the night, not sure how you did it with HGH and MK. I do notice when I sleep on my side and cut off the radial nerve it worsens. Have you tried switching sleeping positions?

Great log and great work Kyle

----------


## Kyle1337

> Looking at your pics, you look fantastic all the way through. It’s interesting, I suffer from hand finger tingling and it’s brutal. Only take Ipramorelin CJC now and even that makes me crazy through the night, not sure how you did it with HGH and MK. I do notice when I sleep on my side and cut off the radial nerve it worsens. Have you tried switching sleeping positions?
> 
> Great log and great work Kyle


Thanks brotha. I appreciate it. Been a hell of a journey, not just these last few months but last 7 years, lol. 

Sleeping wasn't too horrible. Yes my hands were so numb, and I switched many position. Typically I sleep like a dead person... On my back and my hands sit on my hips. I did make the adjustment and put my hands on the bed to allow a more flat arm for less tingles and numbness... It did help. 

My biggest concern with it was they were numb just throughout the day, doing nothing... For minutes at a time on and off ALL day.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Thanks brotha. I appreciate it. Been a hell of a journey, not just these last few months but last 7 years, lol. 
> 
> Sleeping wasn't too horrible. Yes my hands were so numb, and I switched many position. Typically I sleep like a dead person... On my back and my hands sit on my hips. I did make the adjustment and put my hands on the bed to allow a more flat arm for less tingles and numbness... It did help. 
> 
> My biggest concern with it was they were numb just throughout the day, doing nothing... For minutes at a time on and off ALL day.



That’s annoying as shit. I get it sleeping all the time and periodically through the day. If it was ALL the time I’d go insane. The tingling gets painful after a while!

Glad to see you’re back grinding, good luck with the upcoming cut...

----------


## charger69

> Thanks brotha. I appreciate it. Been a hell of a journey, not just these last few months but last 7 years, lol. 
> 
> Sleeping wasn't too horrible. Yes my hands were so numb, and I switched many position. Typically I sleep like a dead person... On my back and my hands sit on my hips. I did make the adjustment and put my hands on the bed to allow a more flat arm for less tingles and numbness... It did help. 
> 
> My biggest concern with it was they were numb just throughout the day, doing nothing... For minutes at a time on and off ALL day.


You will get used to it eventually.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kyle1337

> You will get used to it eventually.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's healed now. I can't get use to 100% numbness, not sure anyone can. However I can do it 50/50. Some numbness don't bother me, it's for the greater good. 100% is not for any good lol.

Feeling much happier and healthier back at 225.

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 171 #221.5

Bloat, body fat, blood sugar, hand numbness, lethargy, no sex drive... GONE ALL GONE!

Feeling fucking great. Fuck bulking that hard, I'll leave that to the people who have no self awareness.

I feel so incredible. All my major problems are gone and I feel alive and energetic again. Cycle is down to 300mg primo, 150mg test, 150mg deca , 25mg proviron , and 3iu hgh. Food is down to 3300 calories a day and I am maintaining very well. 

Not much else to report except I feel fucking great. Photo coming tomorrow.

----------


## kelkel

Glad to hear Kyle. Look forward to the photo.

----------


## charger69

> Day 171 #221.5
> 
> Bloat, body fat, blood sugar, hand numbness, lethargy, no sex drive... GONE ALL GONE!
> 
> Feeling fucking great. Fuck bulking that hard, I'll leave that to the people who have no self awareness.
> 
> I feel so incredible. All my major problems are gone and I feel alive and energetic again. Cycle is down to 300mg primo, 150mg test, 150mg deca , 25mg proviron , and 3iu hgh. Food is down to 3300 calories a day and I am maintaining very well. 
> 
> Not much else to report except I feel fucking great. Photo coming tomorrow.


You sound like me when I went off ...... about the same cruise also. 
I cant wait to see the pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> You sound like me when I went off ...... about the same cruise also. 
> I can’t wait to see the pics. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard that. As much as I love blasting gear, I think I may love cruising more. By the time my cycles is over I’m definitely ready for the break

----------


## Cuz

> Heard that. As much as I love blasting gear, I think I may love cruising more. By the time my cycles is over I’m definitely ready for the break


I generally feel better at a cruise, awesome log btw.

----------


## Kyle1337

About 15 pounds difference. Mainly water and some excess fat. About 40 days in between photos!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 179 221.2# - Consistent as can be.

Macros are 350c, 100f, 200p. Need to adjust the carbs down a tad and bring the protein back up to 225. Calories are roughly 3200 - holding strong. 

Thinking of adding in a low dose tren e at 50-75mg a week to add a hint of androgens to my cycle for 4 weeks then back off again 4 weeks. Keep the primo/deca there still the entire time.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

Looks like everything is going well

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 211 220.0#... Maintaining well...

Small update, since it has been a month.

2-3IU HGH daily (when I remember the final IU at night I get 3 total)
200mg Tren A
200mg Test P
200mg Mast P
300mg Primo
150mg Deca 

500mcg oral tren 4x a week pre workout.

Calories have been all over, but I am maintaining well due to the tren... (8th wonder of the world)

I'm under alot of personal stress with some things out of my control, but I am handling it well. I knew I had to jump on tren or I'd be 400 pounds. I started this cycle around day 185. Calories are still estimated 3300-3500. Cheat meals are the norm right now... ugh. 

Hanging in there. Hoping to crack down a little and fine tune down to 212ish. I am looking pretty nasty with a pump right now and damn the strength and hardness is looking good. Thanks tren!

----------


## Kyle1337

Day 234 211.8#

Weight keeps dropping since the gym closure.. I am eating most my meals and then some. Not sure what the hell is going on. Probably just losing my glycogen within my muscles at this point...

Haven't done progress photos in awhile. Might take them tomorrow if I feel like it... Gym's are closed another month, most likely I'll drop below 200 at this point. Yay Ectomorphs

----------


## kelkel

> Day 234 211.8#
> 
> Weight keeps dropping since the gym closure.. I am eating most my meals and then some. Not sure what the hell is going on. Probably just losing my glycogen within my muscles at this point...
> 
> Haven't done progress photos in awhile. Might take them tomorrow if I feel like it... Gym's are closed another month, most likely I'll drop below 200 at this point. Yay Ectomorphs



It's better than getting fat!

----------

